

Blogger page views - deepakbenny

How are these blogs in blogger.com getting these random page views.
I just started a blog yesterday and i didn&#x27;t share it or promote it but still i got around 50 page views in under 8 hours.
Most of these came form U.S.
Any idea? 
Crawlers ?
======
JacobH
odd

~~~
deepakbenny
ya it is, But maybe because spammers and search engine spiders.

